# Driving to Virginia Beach from Harrisburg, PA on a Friday in August



## travelplanner70 (Jul 7, 2011)

I see Mapquest has me going on Rt. 15, but I wondered on such a busy travel day (Friday in August) to the beach if going a few miles extra onto Rt. 81 to Hagerstown would be faster.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jul 7, 2011)

*Tough call*

If you are going from VA Beach to Harrisburg you should be going opposite of the traffic, but DC traffic can be horrendous on a week day.  What time are you traveling?

You have three options:

Option 1 (I-83) - Take US-17 N to US-301 N to I-97 N, then I-695 W around Baltimore (which can be bad on Friday afternoon)  then take I-83 North. Google maps says this takes about 6 hours and 9 minutes. And you do avoid D.C. but you don't avoid Baltimore, but if you hit Baltimore before 3:30 pm or after 6:30 pm you should be fine.

Option 2 (US-15/I-95) - Take I-95, Go around D.C on I-495 N (toward Tysons Corner) then take I-270 to US-15.  Maybe this is the US-15 you are talking about.  Taking this route Google maps calculates 5 hours 57 minutes (6 hours), and selects it as the shortest way to go. BUT if you are going around D.C. then expect a back up anytime between 7:30 am and 7:00 pm.

Option 3 (I-81) - take I-64 straight to I-81. Easiest to follow. BUT Google maps says it is 7 hours and 16 minutes. BUT maybe I would take that extra hour to stay away from D.C. and Baltimore, especially if you driving any time near rush hour on Friday.

For me it would depend on when I was driving. You can also look at sigalert to get an idea of any backups.  Fredericksburg to D.C. on 95 is notroriously backed up but usually that is south on Friday afternoon and you would be going North if you are coming from VA Beach to Harrisburg, PA.

Good luck - I think your safest bet is Option 3 BUT you can check traffic before you go and it depends on what time you go.


----------



## tiel (Jul 7, 2011)

Going TO Va Beach, from Harrisburg, on a Friday, in August...WOW! That is a challenge!

In the past, when we could go outside of the morning and evening rushes, we  would take 15 to 270 to 495 (Tysons Corner) to 95S (Richmond), then 64E.  Even if you can go during non-rush hours, there is no guarantee of smooth sailing, especially now with all the construction on the beltway (though it is worse going north) and whatever additional tourist traffic there is.

Now, we are more likely to take 81S to 64E.  There is likelihood of heavy traffic, until you get closer to the Norfolk area.  Of course, anything can happen.  This routing is about 1 hour longer per AAA mapping, but it may actually work out to the same or faster than going 95.  

We really dislike driving on 95 between DC and Richmond...so much traffic, the stop-n-go or stop-n-sit stuff, and crazier drivers!  We also avoid using 17 to avoid the DC beltway, particularly on Fridays and Sundays.  It too can be very congested.

We have never opted for the Baltimore routing mentioned by DavidnJudy, just because it involves a major metro area.  It may be fine, though, outside the rush hours.

A word of caution, if your going Friday evening.  When we took 495 about 2 weeks ago, there was a sign warning that the beltway (both directions) was being CLOSED nightly, between 9:30pm and 5:30am, for major bridge construction (@ Exit 49).  A detour was provided, but I'm guessing it would be horrific to be caught up in that.  Don't know if that possibility still exists, but you can check that out if you'll be there around those hours.


----------



## RumseyStreet (Jul 7, 2011)

DavidnJudy said:


> Option 3 (I-81) - take I-64 straight to I-81. Easiest to follow. BUT Google maps says it is 7 hours and 16 minutes. BUT maybe I would take that extra hour to stay away from D.C. and Baltimore, especially if you driving any time near rush hour on Friday... Good luck - I think your safest bet is Option 3 BUT you can check traffic before you go and it depends on what time you go.



I'll second that, and would probably still take that longer route even if you wouldn't be hitting Baltimore / DC around rush hour.  

On summer Fridays, a lot of folks in DC leave the office early and hit the road, creating an even longer rush hour than usual.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 7, 2011)

The key to this trip is that you MUST get to 95 south by noon (Leave Harrisburg by 8:00 in the morning).

Take 15 south to Leesburg, Virginia.  At Leesburg go route 7 east to 28 south. You should have been on the road just over 2.5 hours at this point.

Take 28 south to 234 in Manassas, Virginia.  Continue on 234 until you get to 95 south.  You have now driven about 3.5 hours

Take 95 south to 295 south all the way to route 460. This makes the trip 5.5 hours.

Take 460 to route 64 in Chesapeake.  At that point take 64 west to the Virginia Beach exit that you need. This makes the trip right around 6 hours and 45 minutes.

The trip above avoids DC, Williamsburg, Newport News, and both tunnels to Norfolk.  

The route involving 17 used to be a winner, but there has been so much development (homes and businesses) along that route that there are ten times more traffic lights than before.  Plus 17 backs up for miles heading into Fredericksburg and 95.  From Leesburg to Fredericksburg on 15, 29, and 17 used to take me an hour and fifteen minutes.  Now it takes over two hours.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jul 8, 2011)

Matt,
What if I took the 460 to the 264 rather than the 64 to get to Virginia Beach exit?  Just wondering - more direct route at the end, but does it get more congested than 64?

thanks for your help.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 9, 2011)

Either way is fine.  264 will be busy at morning and evening rush hours in Norfolk.  You should be able to avoid evening rush.




travelplanner70 said:


> Matt,
> What if I took the 460 to the 264 rather than the 64 to get to Virginia Beach exit?  Just wondering - more direct route at the end, but does it get more congested than 64?
> 
> thanks for your help.


----------



## lweverett (Jul 9, 2011)

460 to I 264 takes you through the Portsmouth downtown tunnel - it can back up.  I would take 460 all the way to I 64 to I 264.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jul 11, 2011)

> Take 15 south to Leesburg, Virginia. At Leesburg go route 7 east to 28 south. You should have been on the road just over 2.5 hours at this point.
> 
> Take 28 south to 234 in Manassas, Virginia. Continue on 234 until you get to 95 south. You have now driven about 3.5 hours



I wondered if taking Route 15 to Rt. 64 and then to Rt 234 would be faster.  Matt, since you recommended a slightly different route, was there a reason to not take 15 to 64 to 234?  I am hoping to stay the night in Manassas.


Thanks so much for everyone's suggestions.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 11, 2011)

I think you mean route 66 (not 64).  

The reason that I said not to take 15 to 66 is because you will drive through a lot of residential areas and traffic lights.  You will have to drive through all of them on 15 starting with Leesburg.

I live five minutes south of Leesburg and do this trip about 8 times a year going south to Williamsburg or farther south.  You just need to trust me on this one.



travelplanner70 said:


> I wondered if taking Route 15 to Rt. 64 and then to Rt 234 would be faster.  Matt, since you recommended a slightly different route, was there a reason to not take 15 to 64 to 234?  I am hoping to stay the night in Manassas.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for everyone's suggestions.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jul 11, 2011)

I thought you had lots of experience by the very specific way you routed me.  I will trust you and go your route.  thanks.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jul 12, 2011)

I would also consider I-81 to I-64.   If you have a Smart Phone (IPhone), the map can tell where there is heavy traffic - it is awesome.  You never know if there will be accident or something on supposedly "good roads" we had this twice on the way to Myrtle Beach and the Iphone saved me from going through 2 major backups, there are always side roads you can take.

Good luck.


----------



## mandylinda (Jul 12, 2011)

DavidnJudy said:


> I would also consider I-81 to I-64.   If you have a Smart Phone (IPhone), the map can tell where there is heavy traffic - it is awesome.  You never know if there will be accident or something on supposedly "good roads" we had this twice on the way to Myrtle Beach and the Iphone saved me from going through 2 major backups, there are always side roads you can take.
> 
> Good luck.



me, the same. no road is absolutely safe...


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 13, 2011)

Please avoid Interstate 64 from Richmond to Virginia Beach between the hours of 4PM-6PM and the following area tunnels:  Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel, Monitor/Merrimac Tunnel and the Portsmouth/Norfolk Downtown Tunnel this could ruin your vacation experience of the area.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jul 14, 2011)

if you leave early, you will be fine.

Do check the websites for construction work!
There is a lot going on now.
I have had to detour the last three weeks heading to VAB from DC!


----------

